# Hibaernate-Mapping



## Guest (25. Jul 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Tabelle mit Events. Ich möchte jetzt ein Mapping zwischen dieser Tabelle und einer Java-Klasse XYZEvent erstellen. Dazu muss ich irgendwie im Mapping überprüfen, ob eine Spalte einen bestimmten Wert hat (nämlich, ob type="XYZ" ist), also sowas wie ein Constraint. 

Ist das mit Hibernate irgendwie möglich?


----------



## Gast (25. Jul 2007)

Ich versehte dein Problem leider nicht ganz.

Aber was du vielleicht meinst ist, folgendes:

Mit Hibernate kann man für Objekte eine ID generieren lassen, 
dazu muß wenn ich mich noch recht dran erinnere ein Feld für die Id in der Klasse XYZEvent vorhanden sein(Getter und Setter auch), der dann von Hibernate eine generierte ID zugewiesen bekommt.

Anhand dieser ID(Primary Key) kann dann nachher wieder die Tabelle erstellt werden.


----------



## DaKo (25. Jul 2007)

Ich glaube er meint es eher so:

In der Tabelle stehen Events mit type="abc", type="def", ..., type="xyz"

Die Klasse XYZ-Event soll jetzt auf die Einträge der Tabelle gemappt werden, bei denen type="xyz" ist.

[EDIT]
Hab grad mal unseren Hibernate-Zuständigen befragt:

Nochmal als Beispiel:

Tabelle Mensch enthält "Name", "Vorname", "Geschlecht", ...

Klasse Mann soll jetzt auf die Tabelle Mensch gemappt werden, wobei Geschlecht="m" sein soll.

Wenn du das so gemeint hast wie ich es verstanden habe, dann geht es nicht.

[/EDIT]


----------



## Guest (25. Jul 2007)

DaKo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich glaube er meint es eher so:
> 
> In der Tabelle stehen Events mit type="abc", type="def", ..., type="xyz"
> 
> ...



Genau das habe ich gemeint. Schade, daß das nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Guest (25. Jul 2007)

Hat das evtl mit Vererbung zu tun?
In dem letzten Beispiel kann ja Mann vonMensch erben.
Und dann würde das mit ' Table per class hierarchy' gemappt werden.
Siehe hier: http://www.hibernate.org/hib_docs/v3/reference/en/html/inheritance.html#inheritance-tableperclass
Evtl ist es das?


----------



## Guest (25. Jul 2007)

BTW: Geschlecht wäre hier der Diskriminator mit den werten W und M und evtl U


----------

